# Ecigs and labour law Stressed!



## saiman (6/12/14)

Hi all

Hoping to get a quick opinon here. Earlier today I was at a sporting event and my company is a sponsor. So I attended as a gues of my company not to work at the event. When I was standing by the seats while the game was happening I took a drag from my ecig. It was however a non smoking zone. Just my luck, I didnt see that the HR executice of my company was nearby. He jumped up his seat, ran to me and scolded me for smoking here. I am ok with the fact that this wasnt good for my career. But now I have anxiety about Monday and that I could be in some kind of trouble. What do you guys think? Could I be in serious trouble?


----------



## Silver (6/12/14)

Hi @saiman

A simple apology and a promise not to "smoke" again at such a company function should be more than adequate in my view. 

I am not a labour law expert but I doubt your job is in jeopardy from such an incident. 

This incident does however illustrate that we as vapers need to be careful not to be too overconfident about vaping in certain situations. When in doubt, rather refrain, check with others or just go outside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## MarkDBN (6/12/14)

The fact remains that legislation surrounding smoking only applies to Tabacco oroducts. You did not combust Tabacco. You will be fine. 

Heck. If you can Vape in an airport in Europe with all their h&s nuts you should be fine outdoors.


----------



## free3dom (6/12/14)

I agree with @Silver and would just add that you should not go on the offensive trying to convince them that vaping is not smoking - we know, but to most people there is no difference. Just apologise and admit you were at fault, and if he is a half decent human being you should be fine.

If it turns ugly even though you apologized, *then *you can defend yourself from a lawful perspective.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (7/12/14)

well if you were there as a private citizen and you didn't have any company branding on your person you should be fine. that HR person must bugger off


----------



## saiman (7/12/14)

Thank you everyone. I feel a bit better. I fully agree, we should not provoke nonsmokers and give vaping a bad name. It was just one of these unfortunate situations where you want to take a quick puff inbetween

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/12/14)

I believe @Silver said it right. Apologise and move and also in future just make sure you are allowed to vape in areas before giving it a go.

Best of luck for tomorrow bud


----------

